# skyDSL mit Router !?



## AvS (31. Januar 2006)

Hi,

da die Telekom uns in letzter Zeit sehr verarscht hat, möchten wir auf eine Alternative umsteigen, und zwar skyDSL. Die Idee steckt noch in seinen Kinderschuhen, aber ich soll mich im Auftrag meines Vaters mal darüber informieren. Ich habe schon bei STRATO einige Informationen zusammengesucht, doch eine wichte Frage blieb für unseren Haushalt offen : Ist es möglich, skyDSL mit einem Router zu benutzten ?! Und wozu benötigt man einen ISDN-Anschluss ? Den haben wir zwar noch, aber wozu ist der gut ?

MfG
Thomas Könning


----------



## Mway-Tuning (18. März 2006)

Das Problem bei SkyDSL ist, daß du nur einen Download hast, daß bedeutet du brauchst nach wie vor eine ISDN-Provider für den Upload.

Also nur mit SKyDSL kannst du garnichts anfangen. Aus diesem Grund ist SkyDSL viel zu teuer.

Ich hab nämlich auch Probleme mit der Telekom


----------



## Dr Dau (18. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde mir SkyDSL auch schnell wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, brauchst Du dafür ISDN als Rückkanal..... was ohne ISDN Flatrate (oder zumindest einem grosszügigen Volumetarif) schnell teuer werden kann.

Aber evtl. währe für euch ja Kabel Highspeed eine Alternative, sofern es bei euch verfügbar ist.
Andere Alternativen währen evtl. auch Richtfunk, Powerline, UMTS oder WiMAX, da kenne ich so aber keine Anbieter.

Am besten guckst Du mal auf Onlinekosten.de nach weiteren alternativen Möglichkeiten und Anbietern.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

